# Whey Protein vs. Amino Acids



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2009)

*Whey Protein vs. Amino Acids*

Is it just the amino inside whey protein that are responsible for its muscle-building power or is something else at work? According to the website Tropicana Fitness, a new study set out to determine just that. Researchers from Arizona State University gave subjects a meal of either:


1. 15 grams of whey protein
   2. 7 grams of Essential Amino Acids (this is the amount found in 15 grams of whey protein)
   3. 8 grams of Non-Essential Amino Acids

The researchers then measured how well each meal was able to increase protein synthesis (a measure of muscle building). When the results came in, they found that only the whey protein was able to significantly increase protein synthesis. What???s also impressive is that the insulin response was also 5 to 20 times higher in the whey group compared to the other two. Insulin is the body???s most anabolic hormone so this last bit is also important.


----------



## nni (Mar 17, 2009)

scivation recently did a study similar to this. they found that aminos caused the greatest change in body composition.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2009)

nni said:


> scivation recently did a study similar to this. they found that aminos caused the greatest change in body composition.



cool, so we can conclude that most studies are self serving bullshit, like the recent creatine study or drug studeis: A New Low in Drug Research: 21 Fabricated Studies - [Blog]


----------



## ZECH (Mar 18, 2009)

nni said:


> scivation recently did a study similar to this. they found that aminos caused the greatest change in body composition.



I'll see if I can dig this up. was a good article.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 18, 2009)

Prince said:


> cool, so we can conclude that most studies are self serving bullshit, like the recent creatine study or drug studeis: A New Low in Drug Research: 21 Fabricated Studies - [Blog]



You know the line....."show me the money". It's ruined this country!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 18, 2009)

And btw, I use Xtend everyday in my pre/post workout drink. I love it.


Xtend is now Scientifically Proven Two Times More Effective than Whey Protein!

The first supplement ever proven to double your fat loss, double your muscle gain and double your strength when compared to whey protein!


Has Xtend Made Whey Protein Obsolete?

In a groundbreaking, double blind independent study led by Jim Stoppani, PhD, Scivation Xtend was scientifically proven to be 2 times more effective than Whey Protein. The Xtend subjects experienced 9lbs of lean muscle growth in 8 weeks. That is 2 times more than the whey protein group. The Xtend subjects lost 2 times more fat than the whey protein group. The Xtend subjects more than doubled their strength gains over the whey protein group. Imagine naturally gaining 9lbs of lean mass, losing 4 pounds of bodyfat and experiencing a massive increase in strength gains in just 8 weeks!

All of these groups were on the EXACT SAME diet and training programs provided by Jim Stoppani, PhD along with Chuck Rudolph, MEd, RD and Team Scivation (TEAM SCIVATION).

There you have it. Xtend is scientifically proven in a controlled study to be better than whey for lean mass growth and to lead to significant LEAN MASS GAINS and FAT LOSS! No other supplement can claim this!

The bottom line is that if you can afford only one supplement, Xtend is the only supplement you need. Xtend has made whey and every other supplement obsolete.

The groups and the results:

Quoted from Jim Stoppani, PhD

"The Xtend guys dropped their body fat % by 2%, gained 9 pounds of lean body weight (I call that muscle!), increased their bench press by about 15 pounds and squat by 25 pounds!

The Whey group dropped their percent body fat by 1%, gained 5 pounds of lean body weight, increased their bench press by about 5 pounds (7 pounds) and squat by about 10 pounds (11 pounds).

The Gatorade group dropped their percent body fat by less than 1%, gained 3 pounds of lean body weight, increased their bench press by almost 5 pounds (4 pounds) and squat by almost 10 pounds (8 pounds)

I round up the bench press and squat weight because you can't increase bar weight in reality by anything other than 5 pound increments."

"The Xtend group lost an average of 4 pounds of body fat.

The whey group lost and average of 2 pounds of body fat.

Gatorade group lost 1 pound of body fat."


When Will it be Presented and published?

Dr. Stoppani is going to present the study at this year's NSCA (National Strength and Conditioning Association) meeting in July. Then it will be submitted for publishing through various journals.

Training

Training periodization was:

Week 0: Baseline testing
Weeks 1-2: 4-5 reps
Weeks 3-4: 6-7 reps
Weeks 5-6: 8-9 reps
Weeks 7-8: 10-11 reps
Week 9: Final testing

The Diet

Designed by Chuck and Team Scivation at a 35/35/30 P/C/F ratio. All diets for each group were controlled and exactly the same. this was a hypercaloric diet. Per Chuck:

When I was doing the macro calculations, I used the Harris Benedict Equation with an activity factor related to the training program that was designed to GAIN LEAN BODY MASS, there fore these subjects were all in a HYPERcaloric state. Protein grams were figured out first with them being 2.2-2.4g/kg body weight. Due to the load and repetitions of the training program and the fact that the study was based on 10 reps (week 0) then 10 reps (Week 9), not a 1 rep max test, the typical macro ratio for each subject to gain LBM and prevent/lose bf was 30% Carb, 35% Protein and 35% Fat. The goal of the nutrition plan was to priovide calories for Lean Body Mass Gain yet BALANCE INSULIN levels with each meal. Theory being, if you balance insulin you significantly reduce any chances of storing body fat, better yet lose BF.

Each subject had the option to chose from the following protein, carbohydrate and fat sources that were already weighed properly for them. They simply had to physically weigh foods and eat:

Proteins: Egg white, NF cottage cheese, grilled boneless.skinless chicken breast, 96% Fat free LEAN sirloin/ground turkey, tuna canned in water, fresh halibut/tilapia.

Carbohydrates: Oatmeal (plain), brown rice, sweet potato/yam, whole grain pasta and whole grain bread, broccoli, asparagus, Lettuce/tomato/Cucumber, green beans, spinach, blackberries, blueberries, strawberries and bananas

Fats: Almonds, peanut butter, avocado, light salad dressing, Olive oil, walnuts


The Groups
12 per group=36 total
- males 18 - 32 years old
- minimum of 2 years consistent training
- currently not taking any supplements other than regular vitamin/minerals and regular protein shake
- Average age ended up being 26 years old.

The Parameters

Groups were:
1) 4 Scoops Xtend = 14 g BCAAs (During Training)
2) 28 grams Whey (During Training)
3) 28 grams Carbs as Gatorade (During Training) = Equal calories as the whey protein


There you have it. Xtend is the supplement that you NEED during training!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2009)

*here is the abstract, interesting it was 15 elderly people that were tested:*

Center for Metabolic Biology, Arizona State University, PO Box 873704, Tempe, AZ 85287-3704, USA. christos.katsanos@asu.edu

It is recognized that both whey protein (WY) and essential amino acids (EAA) are stimuli for muscle protein anabolism. The aim of the present study was to determine if the effects of WY ingestion on muscle protein accrual in elderly persons are due solely to its constituent EAA content. Fifteen elderly persons were randomly assigned to ingest a bolus of either 15 g of WY, 6.72 g of EAA, or 7.57 g of nonessential amino acids (NEAA). We used the leg arteriovenous model to measure the leg phenylalanine balance, which is an index of muscle protein accrual. Phenylalanine balance (nmol x min(-1) kg lean leg mass(-1)) during the 3.5 hours after the bolus ingestion improved in the WY (-216 +/- 14 vs -105 +/- 19; P < .05) but not in the EAA (-203 +/- 21 vs -172 +/- 38; P > .05) or NEAA groups (-203 +/- 19 vs -204 +/- 21; P > .05). The insulin response (uIU x mL(-1) 210 min(-1)) during the same period was lower in both the NEAA (48 +/- 40) and EAA (213 +/- 127) when compared to the WY (1073 +/- 229; P < .05). In conclusion, WY ingestion improves skeletal muscle protein accrual through mechanisms that are beyond those attributed to its EAA content. This finding may have practical implications for the formulation of nutritional supplements to enhance muscle anabolism in older individuals.

Whey protein ingestion in elderly persons results ...[Nutr Res. 2008] - PubMed Result


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2009)

Prince said:


> *here is the abstract, interesting it was 15 elderly people that were tested:*
> 
> Center for Metabolic Biology, Arizona State University, PO Box 873704, Tempe, AZ 85287-3704, USA. christos.katsanos@asu.edu
> 
> ...




yeah the elderly aspect is of concern.


----------



## Floods7 (Mar 18, 2009)

So if we could take one, would you take amino acids or whey after your workout?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 19, 2009)

Why not sip on aa's during your workout and have a shake after workout?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2009)

Floods7 said:


> So if we could take one, would you take amino acids or whey after your workout?



for me, whey.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 19, 2009)

i spend a little more cash and by a whey isolate powder with added amino acids , also has 90% protein in it


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> i spend a little more cash and by a whey isolate powder with added amino acids , also has 90% protein in it



I agree on spending the extra $ on whey isolate, _*cough* IronMagLabs Whey Isolate *cough*_, but added amino acids, whey protein isolate has enough amino acids, no need to add more.

btw, our whey protein isolate will be available at Bodybuilding.com soon!
Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure


----------

